# Yo, Mantid lovers!



## Asa

Hey, all. I'm from Manassas in VA. Took me a few weeks to register with you because of a problem with my computer. I'm currently a student. I love big mantids because the way you can see them rip and tear at the victims easier :twisted: . But anyway, I'm happy to be registered and able to post 8) .


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome


----------



## ramantis

Welcome to the Forum....try watching them eat with a magnifying

glass, they have LOTS of moving parts around their mouths!


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome! I'm also a student.


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## Asa

Thanks, this is a great forum! My mantids won't stand for a magnifying glass, though. Guess they need their privacy.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hi Asa, I'm a student 2, of life  Welcome


----------



## OGIGA

Wow, Asa. You're scoring 27 posts per day. If you keep this up, you'll take over the forum in a year.


----------



## Asa

Yeah, I'm crazy about mantids. I'm thinking of doing a weekly poll or something.  There's so much to read here, I wonder if I'll ever view it all.


----------



## Rick

> Wow, Asa. You're scoring 27 posts per day. If you keep this up, you'll take over the forum in a year.


Kinda what I was thinking. Got the ban stick ready if it gets out of control. :lol:


----------



## Asa

> Wow, Asa. You're scoring 27 posts per day. If you keep this up, you'll take over the forum in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda what I was thinking. Got the ban stick ready if it gets out of control. :lol:
Click to expand...

It's out of control already. Man I'm a geek!


----------



## robo mantis

Lol i'm keeping up don't worry lol (have the button ready Rick)


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Welcome, I am a student too.


----------



## OGIGA

> Wow, Asa. You're scoring 27 posts per day. If you keep this up, you'll take over the forum in a year.


Looks like you've leveled up to 31.75 posts per day now.


----------



## Ian

Right guys, I think it's time for action.

OGIGA, you take the arms, I'l take the legs


----------



## OGIGA

> Right guys, I think it's time for action.OGIGA, you take the arms, I'l take the legs


 :lol: Can I take the head too since arms don't have as much meat as legs?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

> Wow, Asa. You're scoring 27 posts per day. If you keep this up, you'll take over the forum in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you've leveled up to 31.75 posts per day now.
Click to expand...

Sounds like we got our own CIA, tracking your every move.. :twisted:


----------



## Asa

> Right guys, I think it's time for action.OGIGA, you take the arms, I'l take the legs


 :lol: What? I'm a valuable addition to the forum! :lol:


----------



## Ian

> Right guys, I think it's time for action.OGIGA, you take the arms, I'l take the legs
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Can I take the head too since arms don't have as much meat as legs?
Click to expand...

Yea sure, that's fine =]



> :lol: What? I'm a valuable addition to the forum! :lol:


Shush you!


----------



## Asa

Sorry, I can't upload my picture.


----------



## Ian

Get the URL of the picture, and put it between 2 image tags, at the end.


----------



## Asa

I can't get the URL number on the outdated system I have.


----------



## Asa

I'm up to 45 posts a day! Whoo!


----------



## OGIGA

> I can't get the URL number on the outdated system I have.


What do you mean? Try right-clicking the picture and selecting Properties. You'll find the URL there.


----------



## Ian

> I'm up to 45 posts a day! Whoo!


Yea, but be careful not to spam the board


----------



## Asa

> I'm up to 45 posts a day! Whoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but be careful not to spam the board
Click to expand...

All right, I've waited long enough, I'm posting again! :twisted:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Nothing seems to stop this ball of spamming rage!?! :shock:


----------



## Asa

> Nothing seems to stop this ball of spamming rage!?! :shock:


C'mon, I stopped for a week (nearly).


----------



## Deutschherper

Well, I get a feeling that you're going to start again any minute :lol: .


----------



## OGIGA

> Well, I get a feeling that you're going to start again any minute :lol: .


It has already started ever since the end of that one week.


----------



## Asa

Yeah, tell me about it. Not 45 posts a day though :roll:


----------



## Black*Fox

I just think of it this way,

this just means Asa's life is 45 times more boring than everyone elses! :lol:


----------



## Asa

> I just think of it this way,this just means Asa's life is 45 times more boring than everyone elses! :lol:


I don't have a whole lot to do... :lol:


----------



## Sparky

harsh


----------



## Asa

> harsh


Yes, very... 8)


----------

